# Congrats to Chris!!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well as some people may know Chris got married last night, so I just wanted to wish him and Lisa the best of luck!!! :beer: :beer:
It was one hell of party!!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Congrats, Chris! Good luck to you and the new wife! :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

:beer:

31 yrs for me :roll: Mrs Fetch has been a saint :justanangel:

I spent alot of $$$ hunting - Now the enfices seems to be all these TV shows on dejunking the house & remodeling everything :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats....Chris....31 for me also.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Chris, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Now your life has ended! Magnum


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Congrats Chris, i'll send you some ketchup chips.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The very best to you and your wife Chris. If you ever need advice ask Fetch.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Welcome to the club!!!
Good luck buddy!! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrats Chris!I am sure you two will be thinking of us while you are basking in the warm sun :lol: .Best of luck to you and the wife. mallard


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Does this mean I can have your spot in the blind?? :lol: Congratulations!! :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

GB3, I see you finally made it home!!!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Congradulations!!!!!! My wife is my favorite fishing partener. 23 years. After all the dust settles post your wedding picture.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Congrats Chris. Don't listen to these guys who say your life has ended. A good wife will let you out of the house a cpl times a yr. Better yet, just do what I do, make yourself a nuisance, then she will say, "why don't you go fishing or hunting or something..." works every time.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Congrats man :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I see you know my trick, fireball!!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Anderson, I will say it was a rough, night!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

My condolences....err....I mean CONGRATS! :-?

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats Chris and Mrs. Chris....if marriage seems easy you are taking some one or some thing for granted, it takes effort to keep a relationship going. :lol:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

To many good years ahead. congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHEERS :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What a fun dance.... my 7 and 3 year old were mad we were making them leave at 11:00. They were haveing a blast tearing up the dance floor. Great young men and ladies were taking the time to dance with my kids. Mav was right, they really are a great young group of men and women!! Thanks to all. Gotta love the goose call salute too!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Congrats. :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats!

:beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Chris,

Congrats. You take care of her and she'll take care of you! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought the goose calling added another element to that wedding to make it a real GREAT WEDDING :beer: . Great I idea Mav!!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Congrats Chris. You must have got a winner. Can't imagine a goose call going over to well at my wedding.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

congrats Chris -n- Lisa, thanx for everything.

I'm pretty sure GB3 slipped one of those date rape pills in my beer during the dance. The only thing I remember is Gb3 pulling up to my table with a wheel barrel and a blond wig, and for some odd reason he was obsessed with the number 17. 

And to the boys from G.F., you all kick a#*. I'll be up very soon for some fooz.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The night wasa great on, as for me and the 3 bottles of champain I put down was another! Thanks for the help nodak crew!

Mav.....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jig head.....17????? Man we where both out of it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kinger (Sep 15, 2003)

it sure was nice having drunk GB3 at my house pounding on the door at 6 on sunday mourning, I really appreciated that. Thanks to whoever dropped him off. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Best "mistake" I ever made!! Congrats!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

A good time had by all!!! The wedding was great and I loved the goose salute at dinner. Just think he is laying on a beach in Florida right now....


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Congratulations Chris,
Take it from a fellow newlywed, it is the best thing that ever happened to me and the wonders and suprises :wink: keep popping up everyday.
They do make the best hunting and fishing partners. Even when the birds quit flying or the fish quit biting, it is easy to find something  to do when the spouse is along.

cootkiller


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's hoping your new wife is as understanding of your outdoor addiction as my wife of 30+ years has been. Good luck.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Congrats to Chris and the Mrs. ! :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

if she let you use a goose call in a wedding she must be the girl 4 u. Myself....if i would have tried that.....let's just say i'd have more time to spend with the boys.

congrats!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like you got a good one Chris! :beer: 
Goose calls at the dinner!!! I thought MY wedding reception would the only place I'd hear that! But what can you expect when your wifes name is Teal?? :lol: The only thing better than that was when my buddies put on a hilarious slide show of me growing up, full of hunting and fishing pics.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What a great wedding! It had every thing in abundance. Food ,drink and music. Truly a class act. Eric you would be relaxing on the beach. Chis couldn't sit still for more than 30 seconds. I bet Lisa and Chris are fishing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys!!! The wedding was great. The goose call salute was a great touch....oh so fitting!

This is the first time online in 5 days, I can't remember being away that long.  I'm in Orlando right now doing all the fun stuff (Sea World, Disney, Universal Studios...etc), and eating like a champ. Midevil times tomorrow... (down down down...blue night's going down!....anyone remember the movie Cable Guy???) I'll be on the beach on Friday fishing for redfish and watching the sunset for 4 days. I'll be home next week.

15 minutes away from the Orlando airport, I got cutoff, a middle finger and a guy wanting to fight me in the middle of an interstate traffic jam.

There's no place like home....


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Congrats Chris, and welcome to the club! My advice to you is to put a lot of favors in the favor bank so when hunting season starts you have a full account to draw on. I suppose now that you have two mouths to feed you'll have to hunt and fish more to keep the freezer full. Good luck in Bismark!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats H, we partied like it was 1988 at the wedding. I'll send you some good pics. thanks fargo crew for the hosiptality. :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris:

Congratulations and welcome to the big fraternity. Remember, membership has its privileges :beer:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

GB3 ya crazy drunk. Remember the bonfire when i set ya up with that ugly fat chick that we drove forever for! hahah Good times! ~Elke


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats Huey! The wedding was a great time, as expected. :beer:

You Fargo boys are going to have to make it up to GF soon for a rematch at Foosball (once I'm healed up and back in the saddle). You guys got some mad skills. SNAP!!! :lol:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Better start practicing! Or even better, we'll switch teams.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

With all the recent publicity about same sex marriages in California, Chris I bet you didn't realize all marriage is same sex marriage...the same sex, over and over and over again. It's a long tedious meal with dessert at the beginning :lol: :beer: Best wishes


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:gag:


----------

